# first time going to thailand



## frenchplonka (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi looking to maybe visit thailand in the new year just a two week visit before I decide if I wish to spend more time here on a permnant basis a few general questions if some people don't mind

Cheapest time of year to fly from the uk?

Should or would you book hotels before or after you land? If decent saving can be made on the ground ill book once I land.

Thai women in general what are there opinions of decent looking 32 year old white lads?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

frenchplonka said:


> Hi looking to maybe visit thailand in the new year just a two week visit before I decide if I wish to spend more time here on a permnant basis a few general questions if some people don't mind
> 
> 
> Thai women in general what are there opinions of decent looking 32 year old white lads?


They look at you as big and ugly, would not be able to stand you, except for your money. I've been there and done that. Good luck.


----------



## frenchplonka (Dec 22, 2014)

Confusing reply


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

frenchplonka said:


> Confusing reply


Well, put it away and you'll understand it when you've been in Thailand awhile.

Oh, heck, listen, the way you broached the question, what might Thai women think of a good-looking 32-year-old Brit, anyone experienced in Thailand can understand you've accepted the widely held premise that Thai, and other Asian women, think Western men, white guys, are devastatingly handsome, cuz we're big, white and fair-skinned.

I was pretty startled when I first went to Bangkok. Study the people. Westerners, men and women alike, often seem like beached whales in either the streets of the capital or on its beaches. A lot of them are overweight, either super pale beneath their hats, or burned red, and all are sweating, and I'm sure smell foul to the locals. So many have big bellies. Okay maybe you don't ... now. But the Thai women are smart enough to appraise you and see how you'll be in 10 years, with the same beer belly as many of your 42-year-old Brit mates.

Yes the Thai women are slim and often very appealing, But look at the guys. They're slim and fine looking as well, and usually don't get fat as they age. So, why do SOME Thai women go for Western guys. It's the money honey. That's it. Bangkok and Thailand is general - loads of fun. You'll feel like a prince, but don't ever think it's you.

Google stickman and Bangkok for a blog by an Aussie who's been there a long time. He has a readers submission page that has dozens of pages by Western men reciting the cascade of misery and gloom they encountered with Thai women because they felt the women were just smitten with their pasty faces and paunchy bodies.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Well, put it away and you'll understand it when you've been in Thailand awhile.
> 
> Oh, heck, listen, the way you broached the question, what might Thai women think of a good-looking 32-year-old Brit, anyone experienced in Thailand can understand you've accepted the widely held premise that Thai, and other Asian women, think Western men, white guys, are devastatingly handsome, cuz we're big, white and fair-skinned.
> 
> ...


 Frenchplonka,

Welcome to the Forum..
This same attitude by local women is not confined to Thailand. It holds true over here in the Philippines to an even larger extent I believe. Now, this isn't the case with all the gals you'll meet; but to a large extent, locals (specially in the Philippines) see us foreigners as a financial escape and a one way ticket to anywhere. Also as a way to help support their families once they are in their new country and have income.

Again, this is not true with all of em, but it takes time and caution while thinking with the head that is between your shoulders to find the right one..


----------



## leslylaw (Nov 18, 2014)

For the urban Thai woman, yes, money is the deal, for the city Thai woman, it's about social status, any woman who has got a westerner mate, will be proud the way she stands in the socialize and the number is increasing....

Thai woman's attitude is quite different from western's, once you have become her mate, she seems to believe that you will be one who she will spend the rest of the life with.....but if you have got the Thai woman who is about the money deal, this is easily to figure out...she won't be long.


----------

